# werkzeugspitzen zeigen immer nur Fadenkreuz



## hotsale (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo Photoshopfans,
ich bin absoluter Newsbie, über 45 Jahre alt, gerade arbeitslos geworden und beschäftige mich jetzt seit kurzer Zeit mit PS7.
Ich habe viel gelesen und versucht, doch das Programm ist nicht so einfach.
Ich habe nun viel "herumprobiert" an meinen alten Fotos.
Bei der ganzen Testerei und dem "Knöpchedrücken" habe ich wohl irgententwas "durcheinandergebracht"!

Immer wenn ich ein Werkzeug anklicke wird mir, egal welche z.B. Pinselstärke ich wähle, nur ein Fadenkreuz gezeigt.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht und wie kriege ich die Anzeige wieder auf
"Vordermann"

Für eine Anleitung wäre ich sehr dankbar.


PS unter der Rubrik suchen kam ich nicht zum richtigen Ergebnis, weil ich evtl.
nicht die richtigen Suchbegriffe eingeben habe.-


----------



## mortimer (8. Februar 2004)

Unter 
Bearbeiten
Voreinstellungen
Bildschirm&Zeigerdarstellung
die Malwerkzeuge auf "Größe der Spitze" und andere Werkzeuge auf "Standard" stellen.
Dann sollte es wieder klappen.

mortimer


----------



## hotsale (8. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank, dass wars.
Ich hoffe, dass ich mit dem Programm weiter klar komm, ist ja unheimlich mächtig,
vor allem wenn man damit nie was zu tun hatte.

Nochmals vielen Dank
cu


----------

